# SpeedCube Timer iPad/iPhone



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a free timer for the rubiks cube. Works really well! Doesn't keep sessions or have scramblers for different cubes, but hey, it's free!

SpeedCube Timer

Here's the description:

Celebrating 30 YEARS of cubing! This year marks the 30th anniversary of Erno Rubik's world renowned creation, the Rubik's Cube.

---------------------------------------
A speedcubing timer designed by speedcubers for speedcubers.

Features:


1: Keeps track of your Record, Average, and your last 12 times!

2: 15 second observation countdown after scramble.

3: Scrambler optimized to make sure you get a TRUE scramble every time (no useless moves)!

4: Intuitive touch sensitivity!

5: Simple and easy to use!

----------------------------------------
Constant use results in an odd flashing effect on the screen where the milliseonds were. This is harmless and wears off.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yea, I have this.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 9, 2010)

I need a new iPod touch so I can get this!!


----------



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

*pro version*

The update 1.2 is in review.
-keeps screen from sleeping.
-keeps countdown from flashing when you touch it.
-doesn't let you accidentally start if you miss one of the buttons.
-etc. minor improvements.

Also... 

I'm currently developing the Pro version of this app for $0.99. These new features are already on the list to get added:

- Save sessions.
- Send others your session times.
- Scramblers for different puzzles.

If anyone wants to suggest anything, feel free to tell me.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 9, 2010)

I got my PB on this timer a few days ago


----------



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

*Other ideas*

Here are some ideas that I could add:

-choose the type of average (5, 12, total).
-not only do you save and look at session, but you can load and continue to use the session.

Anyone else?


----------



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, how about this. Anyone who comes up with an idea that I'll use gets the Pro version free!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 9, 2010)

Dane man said:


> Okay, how about this. Anyone who comes up with an idea that I'll use gets the Pro version free!



And how will you do that?


----------



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll give you promo codes. And show you how to use them.

PS: I might need to know your country to give you the right code.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 9, 2010)

You're going to have to compete with iiTimer if you are going to make a non-free version, which will be quite tough to do.


----------



## riffz (Jul 9, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> You're going to have to compete with iiTimer if you are going to make a non-free version, which will be quite tough to do.



This.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 9, 2010)

iiTimer FTW!


----------



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> You're going to have to compete with iiTimer if you are going to make a non-free version, which will be quite tough to do.



I can do it.  JK, but seriously.

Wanna (really) good cube (or puzzle) timer? Come on, someone has ideas.


----------



## riffz (Jul 9, 2010)

Dane man said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to have to compete with iiTimer if you are going to make a non-free version, which will be quite tough to do.
> ...



What are you even talking about?


----------



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

riffz said:


> Dane man said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...




Did you read the earlier post?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Srsly, iiTimer already is (almost) perfect. No need for another timer (unless it's cheaper, that'd be good for people who don't want to spend 1,99).

I'd say, just put average of 5 and 12 funtions up, then release it for either 99 cents or free.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 9, 2010)

It's already going to be 99 cents.

Why not cheaper AND Better?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 24, 2010)

Great timer. I love it. But one thing, on my iPad whenever I get done cubing and I go back to my main screen, I have a little like flashing numbers sorta ghosted in the background from where the thousandth place is. I assume this because the thousands place goes faster then the iPad can keep up then the pixels get stuck. Othere then that, I love it.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 27, 2010)

That's why I put a disclaimer in the description. It eventually wears off (like 5 to 10 mins of doing other things on the iPad). I think it happens because the iPad has some kind of hertz rate stutter (probably to keep the screen motion so smooth), but I don't know why. This happens with all timer apps too. Can't fix it, sorry.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright. After a little break from coding, I'm now back working on the Pro version of the timer. If anyone has feature requests you can post them here. The current features already being added are:

- Save sessions.
- Load and continue sessions.
- Send others your session times.
- Scramblers for ALL official puzzles and a few more (please suggest).
- Choose the type of average (5, 12, total).
- Choose your time format.
- Have times be +2, DNF.
- etc. top secret improvements. 

Features that could be added (let me know if you want them):

- Change font, color, size, etc. (only on iPad due to screen constraints)
- Have some times not count in the average (without being DNF).
- Custom inspection time (greater than 1 sec).

If anyone has any other feature(s) that they would like added, request it soon or it won't make it to the initial release.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmm the pro version sounds great. I might have to buy an iTunes gift card. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 28, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Hmmm the pro version sounds great. I might have to buy an iTunes gift card. Can't wait to see it.



You wont have to pay if you come up with an idea that I use on pro.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dane man said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm the pro version sounds great. I might have to buy an iTunes gift card. Can't wait to see it.
> ...



All puzzler scrambles, optional inspection time, sounds effects, music option? Averages of bigger numbers, popup timer. More or enough? Also i have had many scrambles where moves cancel each other out. Ex) D' U2 D


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 28, 2010)

When doing bld allow two times. Inspection time then tap anywhere on screen to stop inspection time ajd begin execution time. When tapped again execution time is stopped and memo time is show separate from execution and execution +memo time is shown. (3 times total)


----------



## Dane man (Jul 28, 2010)

@oprah62
Have you checked out the new update? The inspection time is optional and the scrambler has been improved so that there are no self canceling scrambles.
And what do you mean averages of bigger numbers and popup timer? Puzzler scrambles (I'm already including all WCA scrambles)?

@whyusosrs
So you want me to time the inspection?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes. Basically.


----------



## skeevs (Jul 29, 2010)

Not sure if it'd be useful or if you already have this , but maybe also log the scrambler alg together with the individual recorded time.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 29, 2010)

skeevs said:


> Not sure if it'd be useful or if you already have this , but maybe also log the scrambler alg together with the individual recorded time.



Why not make it optional?

Also, how about having session notes (for whatever reason: noting your cube type and settings, noting how many cups of coffee you had first, journaling stuff like "OMGosh! This is my best time ever!", etc., etc.)


----------



## theace (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you considered depicting the best/worst/average times as a graph over a period of time? Kinda like www.rubetimer.com or www.cubemania.org

Also, can you develop something for the Nokia symbian?


----------



## skeevs (Jul 30, 2010)

Dane man said:


> skeevs said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if it'd be useful or if you already have this , but maybe also log the scrambler alg together with the individual recorded time.
> ...


Some session notes would be fun to have, as you said , ie. buzzing on 4 espressos 

I think it might be good also to have an audio cue , like a beep/buzz so you know the timer runs/stops.


----------



## Dane man (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!  Due to the number of features I'll release the most wanted features first and add the rest in updates. So please rate each feature from 1 to 5 (meme style) so I can get the good features out fast. Please keep suggesting 

Current list of new features in SpeedCube Timer Pro:

- Save sessions.
- Load and continue sessions.
- Send others your session times.
- Scramblers for ALL official puzzles and a few more (please suggest).
- Choose the type of average (5, 12, total).
- Choose your time format.
- Have times be +2, DNF.
- Session notes.
- Option to not show timer at all while timing.
- etc. top secret improvements.

Features that could be added (let me know if you want them):

- Change font, color, size, etc. (only on iPad due to screen constraints).
- Have some times not count in the average (without being DNF).
- Custom inspection time (greater than 1 sec).

Suggested by you (the ones I understand):

- Sound Effects - oprah62
- Music option - oprah62
- Sound Cues, for countdown and timer stop - skeevs, GSTANK
- Record inspection time (for any reason) - Whyusosrs?
- Show scrambler algs with times - skeevs
- Graph of best, worst, and average (might take work, will be released with an update) - theace
- Export graph to images - dillonbladez
- Show Standard Deviation - oprah62
- Not show sub-seconds until done timing - fatboyxpc
- Themes. Change background (use your own) change color of text, etc. - dillonbladez
- Manually input times - Lorken


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm is it calculating the av correctly? Excludes best and worst solves? Seems like a mean or something. Unsure. Also: records all best averagea of all numbers and current averages when in a big av.
Good work 
edit: show standard dev


----------



## Dane man (Aug 1, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hmm is it calculating the av correctly? Excludes best and worst solves? Seems like a mean or something. Unsure. Also: records all best averagea of all numbers and current averages when in a big av.
> Good work



Yeah, the free version takes an average of ALL times, not just the 12. That's it. There'll be average options in the menu of the Pro version.

Edit: The upcoming free version update does the cubers average of your last 12 every solve.


----------



## zxoraz (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome il give it a try


----------



## Lorken (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey, I got your timer a few months ago and I had quite a few problems with it, but I mistakenly left my ipod at home so I couldn't use or update it for just over a month, but im updating it now (the free one) and then post what I think.

Ok, I gave it a try and its awesome. The problem I had earlier was that when I press the Gimme 15 button, the timer would also start. That is fixed now.

Suggestions: Could you please add an option to change the countdown? I hardly ever use the 15s time given and with other timers, its easy to set the timer to 0, which is not an option on this.

Everything else is cool though, I could not find the paid app on itunes like you mentioned...?


----------



## Dane man (Aug 26, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Suggestions: Could you please add an option to change the countdown? I hardly ever use the 15s time given and with other timers, its easy to set the timer to 0, which is not an option on this.



If you mean to reset the timer to zero without using the 15 sec or starting the timer, just tap the screen (way easy). If you mean change the 15 seconds to say 10 or 20 seconds then that option will be in the Pro version.



Lorken said:


> Everything else is cool though, I could not find the paid app on itunes like you mentioned...?



It hasn't been released yet. It could take anywhere from 2 weeks to a month from now to get done, but when it's done I'll release it and let you know. If you have any suggestions for the Pro version please let me know.

Also, I've been thinking about adding some of the simpler features of the Pro version to the free version like Scrambles for different puzzles and the ability to change the inspection time like you mentioned (if thats what you were talking about). If you see anything that you'd like in the free version (not all of it obviously), let me know.


----------



## Dane man (Sep 18, 2010)

Alright, I'm doing a little update to the free version:

-Buttons disappear when timing.
-Average is now a rolling (constantly updated) cuber's average of 12. (no need to reset)
-Hands stay glowing while timing.
-Added an 'About Pro' button so I can let you know when it's done without you having to come here.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 18, 2010)

To fix the flashing number on the main screen issue, just do it like qqTimer where it doesn't show the .xy until you stop the timer.

Does this mean I get a free version of the app?


----------



## Dane man (Sep 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Does this mean I get a free version of the app?


 
Yep! That gives me another idea. How about there's an option to have the time not show at all until you stop the timer. I'd use this for psych purposes, I find myself freaking out and screwing up more when I see the timer running in my perif.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe emailing/sms'ing avgs?
Themes option? Lol that would be awesome...maybe..
maybe you could have an algorithm database stored locally on the phone/pad/pod instead of on a server (eg. speedsolving wiki) for those without internet on their iphone... cough me cough.

Enough ideas? need more?
Can't wait for the paid version


----------



## Dane man (Sep 24, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Maybe emailing/sms'ing avgs?
> Themes option? Lol that would be awesome...maybe..
> maybe you could have an algorithm database stored locally on the phone/pad/pod instead of on a server (eg. speedsolving wiki) for those without internet on their iphone... cough me cough.
> 
> ...


 
Emailing/smsing avgs etc. Falls under send your times to others.

Themes option. Great minds think alike, that was one of my top secret ideas. So you get the app free now.:tu

Algorithm database. You mean where you can look up solution algs? The timer is a timer, not an all in one solving kit. Anyway, if I did, it'd be way too much work when you can look up all the algs you want on your computer, and print up any method you want. I prefer the algs on paper, but that's just me. There are some solution guide apps out there already if that helps.


----------



## IM911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Love the iiTimer


----------



## GSTANK (Sep 25, 2010)

You should include an audio countdown feature for the inspection timer


----------



## Dane man (Sep 25, 2010)

GSTANK said:


> You should include an audio countdown feature for the inspection timer


Great idea, I'm thinking it would start beeping at 3 seconds left.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 27, 2010)

Dane man said:


> Great idea, I'm thinking it would start beeping at 3 seconds left.


 
Yeaaa awesome, free timer!
It should beep at 2 and 8 seconds remaining, since that's what happens in comps.

Yes algorithm database would be awesome, but it's not really important. Just for me since I want to get fast at Sq.1 and learn full OLL xD
If this would change your mind, just do things like CLL, Winter variation, or just advanced algs, not meant to be a full blown method.

I don't know if these have been said before, but I suppose you could graph times based on avg, session, or a graph of your averages.
Maybe you could import some way to be able to access songs from iPod within the timer, for those left without multitasking.... D:
And if you did implement the graph feature, maybe you could be able to save a picture of the graph to your camera roll or something, so you can access it from photos, instead of loading the app... but I guess that would only be for lazy people like me lol.


----------



## Dane man (Sep 27, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I don't know if these have been said before, but I suppose you could graph times based on avg, session, or a graph of your averages.
> Maybe you could import some way to be able to access songs from iPod within the timer, for those left without multitasking.... D:
> And if you did implement the graph feature, maybe you could be able to save a picture of the graph to your camera roll or something, so you can access it from photos, instead of loading the app... but I guess that would only be for lazy people like me lol.


 
The graph has been mentioned before and you can already play music while using it (no need for multitasking). Check the full list of features on page 4 (I update it for every new idea). Buuuut your idea for exporting the graph as images is actually pretty good, I might add that if I get to it. Anyway, thanks for the input! 

PS: On page 4 I will begin checking off the features as I finish them. I will do this every once in a while, to show my progress. Don't expect anything fast.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 27, 2010)

You can take a screenshot of your screen. Would basically be the same as exporting an image, right?

anyway, how much will pro version be? Also, scrambles for 2x3x3, 3x4x4, and 4x4-7x7 would be nice.


----------



## Chrisadws (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure if it'd be useful or if you already have this , but maybe also log the scrambler alg together with the individual recorded time.


----------



## Dane man (Sep 28, 2010)

Please see page 4 for full list of features that are likely to be added. The pro version will be 99 cents.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 28, 2010)

yayy
I have two suggestions listed 
Do I get two free versions?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 28, 2010)

With the graphs I would like it if you could be able to email them to yourself so you could print them out.

ATM, I have graph paper and very fine point pen for daily averages of 12. Printing the graph out would make it much easier.


----------



## Eppley12 (Sep 29, 2010)

*What u should add*

It would be awesome if you can have a top 5 list for the best average and single overall


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea. Let me see if I can tap a 7.07 on speedstack. Then I'll hold the record. I don't think that'd work. Wouldn't be legitimate.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 30, 2010)

Do you have an estimated release date? I see that you don't have any functions checked off so far..


----------



## Dane man (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been busy with school lately and this week I've got family things I need to help with. My goal is late October,early November. Hopefully not into December. I will spend as much time as possible working out even the smallest things like having it start with the session you were using last. I want this to be the best it can. Please show patience as there are no garanties that I'll be done by December. I appologize if I disappoint. Thank you.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Oct 1, 2010)

An Idea

- Two players mode : where two people can race with each other by separating the screen in half either on the long side or the short side of the Iphone (I suggest long side). The timer on both sides will not start unless two people touch the screen (on on each side)


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 1, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> An Idea
> 
> - Two players mode : where two people can race with each other by separating the screen in half either on the long side or the short side of the Iphone (I suggest long side). The timer on both sides will not start unless two people touch the screen (on on each side)


 
good idea. that's going right into iiTimer


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 2, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> An Idea
> 
> - Two players mode : where two people can race with each other by separating the screen in half either on the long side or the short side of the Iphone (I suggest long side). The timer on both sides will not start unless two people touch the screen (on on each side)


 
:O that's so genius! I was thinking of some sort of 2 players mode via bluetooth or local wifi, but that idea just didn't come across me.


----------



## Dane man (Oct 5, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> good idea. that's going right into iiTimer


 
Moocher. But whatever, you can have that one.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Oct 5, 2010)

Dane man said:


> Moocher. But whatever, you can have that one.


 
So am I getting the pro version for free ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 5, 2010)

Dane man said:


> Moocher. But whatever, you can have that one.


 
really? What idea of yours am I mooching off of. I'm pretty sure turbo's ideas were open suggestions.


----------



## Dane man (Oct 6, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> really? What idea of yours am I mooching off of. I'm pretty sure turbo's ideas were open suggestions.


 
Yes. I meant you were mooching off my suggestion thread, but since its public i guess its only fair game. I'm mostly doing this to gain experience in app making, so it really doesn't matter to me. But because i still want to compete I left a lot of the features secret. So... Yeah. Good luck with your app.


----------



## silvioadriano (Oct 11, 2010)

yay, i think until this time this is the best free app for cubetimer at ipod/iphone...


----------



## Lorken (Oct 11, 2010)

I got another idea, when you finish, have an option to DNF and also to enter your own times (for rolling average and stuff) Because I sometimes hit the discard button by mistake after a solve.


----------



## Dane man (Oct 12, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I got another idea, when you finish, have an option to DNF and also to enter your own times (for rolling average and stuff) Because I sometimes hit the discard button by mistake after a solve.


 
That's actually a great idea. I've done that too sometimes


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 15, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Do you have an estimated release date? I see that you don't have any functions checked off so far..


 
I know you might be busy, but iCubeTimer has a horrible square 1 scrambler


----------



## Lorken (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheers, I love it when someone says my ideas are great.


----------



## Nureaux (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you can do a cross solver thing 
I could use a cct but timer on a iPad is much comfortable, cuz I can borrow it everywhere


----------



## 4. (Nov 24, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> good idea. that's going right into iiTimer


 
Dude... that's low. 

@Dane Man, here are some ideas

-Beep's (Or something similar) when there are 3, 2 and 1 seconds left of the inspection. (Check out cubetimer.com if you don't understand me) And perhaps make the screen blink 3: red 2: yellow 1: green
-Maybe some themes...
-I sometimes press the Discard time button on accident. I would like to have an "Are You Sure" menu pop up. 
-The ability to save times and an all time leaderboard (local)
-2 buttons instead of lousy (no offence) finger graphics. and make the timer only start if you are pressing both buttons. Maybe make each button green if you are pressing it and red if you are not.
-scramblers for more puzzles

Please excuse my bad English.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 26, 2010)

What? I like the finger buttons! And they glow when it's being pressed down. Also, an ipod is really small, it's going to be hard having to hold down both buttons, I only use one hand when doing that, especially if you need to tap both to stop it as well, it would be redic. I like the 3 2 1 beeps though.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 26, 2010)

Lorken said:


> What? I like the finger buttons! And they glow when it's being pressed down. Also, an ipod is really small, it's going to be hard having to hold down both buttons, I only use one hand when doing that, especially if you need to tap both to stop it as well, it would be redic. I like the 3 2 1 beeps though.



+1, i love the finger buttons 

maybe even customizable beeps,like if you wanted a shorter inspection time, you could set the beep at 10 or something.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 26, 2010)

looks good but i dun have iphone 

Is there any timer like this for nokia touchscreen phones,i got a nokia x6 and i badly need a timer app for cubing.


----------



## Logan (Nov 26, 2010)

He hasn't been online since Oct 12th, so I'd just give up on this thread.


----------



## swanny (Nov 27, 2010)

I would highly recommend the app called TapStack. It is just like a stackmat timer (accept there is only one of the hand sensor things). My Mum recently got am iPad and I think it would be cool if they made a full size version!


----------



## Dane man (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, sorry for not posting in a while. Life hit hard and fast. Thanks for the suggestions. I will try to work on them ASAP, but life is still hittin' (darn school and obama, he doesn't deserve a capital 'o').

@4. -The beeps are already on the list, but the flashing is good for people who don't want noise or don't have speakers.
-The menu that pops up is and "are you sure". I'm adding the option to manually add times if you have big fingers 
-Saving times and sessions is the main feature of pro
-2 buttons would annoy some (or most) people, as some like dillonbladez use one hand during practice. This is an 'at home, or where ever' app, not a competition timer. But, if you REALLY want a two button system, I could add one later.

@dillonbladez -customizable beeps sounds pretty good 

Anyway, I will re-post the list of current features.


----------



## Dane man (Dec 6, 2010)

Current list of new features in SpeedCube Timer Pro (+ means completed):

+ Save sessions.
+ Load and continue sessions.
- Send others your session times.
+ Scramblers for ALL official puzzles and a few more (please suggest). (all except square-1 and clock)
- Choose the type of average (5, 12, total).
+ Choose your time format.
- Have times be +2, DNF.
+ Session notes.
+ Option to not show timer at all while timing.
- etc. top secret improvements.

Features that could be added (let me know if you want them):

- Change font, color, size, etc. (only on iPad due to screen constraints).
- Have some times not count in the average (without being DNF).
- Custom inspection time (greater than 1 sec).

Suggested by you (the ones I understand):

- Sound Effects - oprah62
+ Music option - oprah62 (as it turns out, your music app will play music in the background while using this app)
- Sound Cues, for countdown and timer stop - skeevs, GSTANK
- Record inspection time (for any reason) - Whyusosrs?
- Show scrambler algs with times - skeevs
- Graph of best, worst, and average (might take work, will be released with an update) - theace
- Export graph to images - dillonbladez
+ Show Standard Deviation - oprah62
- Not show sub-seconds until done timing - fatboyxpc
- Themes. Change background (use your own) change color of text, etc. - dillonbladez
+ Manually input times - Lorken
+ Screen flash on countdown - 4.
- Custom beeps for the countdown - dillonbladez


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 6, 2010)

> darn school and obama, he doesn't deserve a capital 'o'


Wait, what does Obama have to do with a Rubik's Cube timer?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 6, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Wait, what does Obama have to do with a Rubik's Cube timer?


 It doesn't have anything to do with the timer, but rather what's preventing him from working on it.
Namely:


Dane man said:


> but life is still hittin'


----------



## Dane man (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright, I've gotten back to work on pro. I've checked off some of the features already. Remember, not all features will be available in the first release. Thanks


----------



## theace (Dec 26, 2010)

What about rolling averages? After you have the save session thing done, you could put in a best time ever section which will show your all time best single, ao12 and ao5. If you could somehow configure it over wifi, you could have people compete over a network. All ipods communicate with each other and give everyone the same scramble. Times are displayed as racers' timings. For example, 30sec would win, the next would be displayed as +1sec, +5sec etc. You get the idea... Like the split times in races. You could even include different game modes where you could have 5 people relay solving and the 5 ipod timers start off automatically.

Maybe I'm getting carried away lol...


----------



## tymax12 (Jan 2, 2011)

I use this all the time, but i would like to have Apple keyboard capability so that you can hit space like you would on a normal timer. i dont know how useful that would be for everyone, but it would be a huge plus for me.


----------



## Dane man (Jan 17, 2011)

Hard work has begun on Pro so expect it to be released within a week or two. 

I've already checked off some of the features on the features list (previous page)


----------



## luke1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just bought the pro version. Nice app.


----------



## Dan456 (Feb 26, 2011)

You could add a beginner solution. Also a notation explanation(for the scrambles)


----------



## Lorken (Mar 19, 2011)

Sup Dane Man, SC timer pro is epic as, here's another suggestion since I saw you're still updating it, I thought, you have scrambles for different puzzles (although I thought any scrambles was unnecessary) so what if it could save different times for each puzzle? It's not something that I particularly care about, but people who can do more than a 3x3 might think it's great.

Also, I might be sounding like a prick, but Dan456, this is a speedcube timer, anyone who wants to time their solves would already have learnt how to solve the cube. (Too many commas?)


----------



## Dane man (Mar 29, 2011)

@Lorken

That's the reason for sessions. Each session can be used for a different puzzle, as it saves which scrambler is used in that session. Try it.


----------



## Lorken (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, I can't do anything other than a 3x3 so I'm not too worried, also, my iPod died


----------



## Chiv (Apr 12, 2011)

I've had the free version for ages now - really great app. Didn't realise there was going to be a pro version - sounds good. I'll get it soon!!


----------

